
Nunes moved farm to Iowa to exploit migrant labor - appleflaxen
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a23471864/devin-nunes-family-farm-iowa-california/
======
cptroot
This post has had its title substantively changed from the original. Is there
a way to change it to the original title "Devin Nunes's family farm is hiding
a politically explosive secret"?

~~~
appleflaxen
Isn't the title I used for submission more objective and less sensational? I
don't understand your objection to it.

